
Donald Trump Won Because of Facebook - known
http://nymag.com/selectall/2016/11/donald-trump-won-because-of-facebook.html
======
DefaultUserHN
Facebook was able to spread negative news about Trump, but Facebook was unable
to stop the spread of negative news about Hillary.

In the end though, it didn't matter, because Facebook's Minister of Truth was
unable to stop Trump's rallies. People who actually went to Trump's rally saw
the truth, and that truth was very very different from what Facebook was
claiming to be true about Donald Trump.

In the end, the truth prevails.

Nothing was more eye opening to the voters than going to a Trump rally, coming
back, turning on the TV, and seeing live on TV the media twisting Trump's
words and taking it out of context to make him look bad.

------
sidcool
And also reddit. /r/The_Donald became a regular front page celebrity. Before
that, reddit was a Sanders' stronghold.

------
hubert123
the exact same happened with Trump, "Trump wants to deport all immigrants"

